# What to get the eureka specialita or the XL



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

What grinder do i get? Is the the XL worth the extra money?

First grinder?

Whats your thoughts?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is it only these two grinder you want ? 
what workflow do you want , coffee in a hopper or single dosing ?


----------



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is it only these two grinder you want ?
> what workflow do you want , coffee in a hopper or single dosing ?


 Well the niche zero also but can get those for the love of money at the minute.

Ill be single dosing 16g-18g about 2 coffees a day. Nothing major

Like the size of the eureka grinders.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mickmcgett said:


> Well the niche zero also but can get those for the love of money at the minute.
> 
> Ill be single dosing 16g-18g about 2 coffees a day. Nothing major
> 
> Like the size of the eureka grinders.


 Unsure on the retention of the xl, I'd struggle to see how it's any less than a mignon which is about 4g when I had one .

the eureka are hopper fed primarily , used to run with a timer , which is reflected in the function and price .


----------



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

Mrboots2u said:


> Unsure on the retention of the xl, I'd struggle to see how it's any less than a mignon which is about 4g when I had one .
> 
> the eureka are hopper fed primarily , used to run with a timer , which is reflected in the function and price .


 Seen a few people taking away the hopper & using there own modified single doser using a small plastic bellow pump to take away the retention which seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mickmcgett said:


> Seen a few people taking away the hopper & using there own modified single doser using a small plastic bellow pump to take away the retention which seems to work pretty well.


 Perhaps work out what's most important

having a grinder now that you'll need to mod and make a few compromises with or wait for one that suits your workflow better , or mod a different Grinder. 
with the xl , some of its price is based upon giving you a a timed dose mec which you are not going to use .


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Cut and paste from listing on Bella Barista website:

ELR System: the development of dedicated technical solutions enquires a very low retention in the grinding chamber and a unique dose consistency (approximately ± 0,2 g).

I won't know until mine arrives towards the end of the month (wife insisted on the chromed version) how many grams of salt I should have taken that claim with.


----------



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

Mrboots2u said:


> Perhaps work out what's most important
> 
> having a grinder now that you'll need to mod and make a few compromises with or wait for one that suits your workflow better , or mod a different Grinder.
> with the xl , some of its price is based upon giving you a a timed dose mec which you are not going to use .


 Valid point mate. Think the niche next drop is in april which fits my needs more. Just hope i get one if i decide to wait that long.


----------



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

Dallah said:


> Cut and paste from listing on Bella Barista website:
> 
> ELR System: the development of dedicated technical solutions enquires a very low retention in the grinding chamber and a unique dose consistency (approximately ± 0,2 g).
> 
> I won't know until mine arrives towards the end of the month (wife insisted on the chromed version) how many grams of salt I should have taken that claim with.


 I message BB asking when they would have it in white back in stock. Said there expecting it on there delivery next wk.


----------



## CraigS (Feb 9, 2021)

Mickmcgett said:


> What grinder do i get? Is the the XL worth the extra money?
> 
> First grinder?
> 
> Whats your thoughts?


 I bought a Specialita (55mm burrs) the other week upgrading from a smart grinder pro.

I'm finding the retention pretty good at around +-*0.2g* I just overdose slightly and gently 'tap' out a little excess if required.

It does seems to accumulate quite a bit in the chute though which can allow a very small amount to fall down occasionally if you leave the motor on after grinding.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CraigS said:


> I bought a Specialita (55mm burrs) the other week upgrading from a smart grinder pro.
> 
> I'm finding the retention pretty good at around +-*0.2g* I just overdose slightly and gently 'tap' out a little excess if required.
> 
> It does seems to accumulate quite a bit in the chute though which can allow a very small amount to fall down occasionally if you leave the motor on after grinding.


 There is a difference between retention and exchange . Am unsure what your 0.2g is referring to here .


----------



## CraigS (Feb 9, 2021)

I was referring to how much is lost from input to output i.e. if I put 17.5g in I'll usually get ~17.3g out.

I'm pretty new to the coffee world and these forums... when you say 'retention' is that how much is lost when grinding initially with the grinder fully empty ?


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Mickmcgett said:


> Valid point mate. Think the niche next drop is in april which fits my needs more. Just hope i get one if i decide to wait that long.


 When Niche do release them they're usually around for a few days so as long as you're on their mailing list you'll get one no problem.

I know it's natural to want something straight away but it seems everyday on the forums someone is mentioning the Niche being unavailable so they have to get something else.

Don't settle is what I'm trying to say 😀


----------



## Mickmcgett (Feb 1, 2021)

Chriss29 said:


> When Niche do release them they're usually around for a few days so as long as you're on their mailing list you'll get one no problem.
> 
> I know it's natural to want something straight away but it seems everyday on the forums someone is mentioning the Niche being unavailable so they have to get something else.
> 
> Don't settle is what I'm trying to say 😀


 I'm on there mailing & had an email back saying April time is when there next release is? I've not got a grinder just now so its not as if I can wait 3 months & maybe not get one. Also dont want to buy twice. Stuck in a rock & a hard place.


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Mickmcgett said:


> I'm on there mailing & had an email back saying April time is when there next release is? I've not got a grinder just now so its not as if I can wait 3 months & maybe not get one. Also dont want to buy twice. Stuck in a rock & a hard place.


 You won't have to wait 3 months to know if you get one. They will open for pre-order in advance with a limited number available. Once you pre-order you will receive your grinder in April, if not earlier. Hopefully the pre-order opens soon - I'm looking to get one myself.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Mickmcgett said:


> I'm on there mailing & had an email back saying April time is when there next release is? I've not got a grinder just now so its not as if I can wait 3 months & maybe not get one. Also dont want to buy twice. Stuck in a rock & a hard place.


 Got it, very frustrating in your case then!


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

perhaps this isn't very clear on Niche's page? if you want one, buy it now (or whenever the next batch opens). almost certainly if you wait until April to order from the April batch...well you won't get one. it'll probably be the June or July batch by then.


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

Has anyone compared the retention and grind time for both Specialita and XL as comparison?


----------



## Tanguero (Mar 29, 2018)

I have recently bought the Specialita 64 XL and am finding it a great machine. The extra cost is what you pay for the extras that make it 'special'

If you can afford it I would go for the XL, It is really quiet and does the job it was intended for. If you want to use the hopper their will always be some retention but the machine works very well with little or no retention when using it as a single dose machine. In the long run it pays to get the best you can afford.

Bought mine from Bella Barista, nice company to do business with.


----------

